# Eclipse Tabs durch Leerzeichen ersetzen?



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute ich habe schon ein bisschen Code geschrieben und möchte nun meine tabulaturen durch Leerzeichen ersetzen um plattformunabhäniger zu sein! Gibt es in eclipse ein Option wie man das schnell machen kann oder muss ich es langsam über suchen und ersetzen machen ?
*Besten dank im Vorraus!*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Sep 2005)

> Leerzeichen ersetzen um plattformunabhäniger zu sein!



Ähm..was soll dass heißen ? Gibts auf Linux oder Max etwas kein Tabulator ???? 
Und was ich weiß gibt es keine solche Funktion..da müsstest du dir schon n kleines Programm schreiben, welches Tabulatoren durch (7) Leerzeichen ersetzt


----------



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

unix Editoren verwenden als Tab-Einstellung 8 Zeichen windows nur 4 !


----------



## Sky (5. Sep 2005)

schlaubie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unix Editoren verwenden als Tab-Einstellung 8 Zeichen windows nur 4 !


Das kann man i.d.R. umstellen!


----------



## Mag1c (5. Sep 2005)

Moin,

ob 4 oder 8 hängt wohl eher vom Editor ab und nicht vom OS 

@schlaubie:
Das Plugin AnyEdit kann genau das (und noch einiges mehr).

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## EagleEye (5. Sep 2005)

Plattform unabhängig könnte man eher durch Programm unabhängig ersetzen weil jedes Programm die anders darstellt

und klar kann man das in Eclipse einstellen

Windows -> Preferences -> weiter weiß ich gerade nich bin noch am suchen reiche ich aber gleich nach is schon zu lange her das ich das gemacht hab


----------



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

Danke werd das Plugin mal installieren!


----------



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

Ok ich warte noch auf deinen Eintrag Eagle Eye!
Wenn du bist morgen nichts geschrieben hast!´Verwende ich das Plug In!


----------



## EagleEye (5. Sep 2005)

ich glaub das ich es gefunden hab bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher weil sich da einiges geändert hat 
Windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor ->Typing und dann da Tabulators da nen Haken machen


----------



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

Dann macht er bei neuen Code Leerzeichen für Tabs!


----------



## EagleEye (5. Sep 2005)

Hmm ich weiß noch das es bei der Eclipse Version die ich hatte ne Option gab die direkt so hieß aber in 3.1 finde ich die nichtmehr


----------



## schlaubie (5. Sep 2005)

Ok danke für die Suche werde das Plugin mal verwenden!


----------



## Mag1c (5. Sep 2005)

Hi,

noch ein nettes Feature:

ich verwende das Plugin, um überflüssige Leerzeichen/Tabs
am Zeilenende zu entfernen (automatisch).

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## EagleEye (5. Sep 2005)

da macht Eclipse auch automatisch wenn du sagst Str +Shift + F


----------



## Mag1c (5. Sep 2005)

ja, mag sein. Aber

1. muß ich das explizit aufrufen|eingeben.

2. macht Eclipse bei Strg+Shift+F noch einiges mehr als nur überflüssige Leerzeichen/Tabs zu löschen
Und das ist beim Einsatz von RCS-Systemen und verschiedenen IDE's nicht so toll.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## schlaubie (6. Sep 2005)

Hab es mit hilfe von Suchen ersetzen gemacht! Über reguläre ausdrücke! Da das Tool nur am Anfang und am Ende die Tabs ersetzt! Die in der Mitte bleiben! 
Dank für die rege Diskussion! 
MFG Schlaubie


----------



## EagleEye (21. Sep 2005)

Ich hab jetzt das eigendliche wiedergefunden
Window-> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Formatter -> Edit -> Indentation -> Tab policy


----------

